# Tormenta and lauranazario upcoming 1000th posts



## Lancel0t

guys here are the next two foreros whose going to hit the 1000th post. let's congratulate both of them!

Congratulations  to both of you!


----------



## Artrella

FIESTA CHICAS !!!!!!!!!​









Las felicito!!! Art


----------



## araceli

Felicitaciones a las dos!
Son unas genias!


----------



## quehuong

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## cuchuflete

How sweet it is to see such lovely ladies in their celebratory finery!!


Abrazotes para las dos, estimadas y queridas colegas...
Cuchu


----------



## Tomasoria

FELICIDADES GUAPAS ¡¡¡

Os tomais un helado de dulce de leche a nuestra salud...


----------



## el_novato

Felicidades, muchas felicidades bellas mujeres.

Las exhorto a que continuen con su labor de ayudar a los demas, reciban un saludo de un Mexicano.


----------



## badger

______Céad míle comhghairdeas.
________To you both!!!!


----------



## danalto

Ok, Ok, congratulations...but...um...as a newcomer...with just ONE post

  Ohmmygod! 


  badger, which language is THAT? 

  I just know Italian English French German Spanish...I sure can recognize Greek, Brasilian, BUT THAT?


  ciao!
  daniela


----------



## Graziella

Dear Lauranazario and Tormenta,
I'm sorry for having missed the party. I had to keep my nose to the grindstone, so I was not able to visit the Forum. However, since I do not want to be a party pooper, please accept my belated congratulations girls 
And Laura, thanks again. My Org. Chart presentation was accepted and he even smile at me (my boss). Not that I care too much about him, but you helped me to cheat him. They think my English is good. 
Have a good time both of you. Regards.


----------



## lauranazario

Graziella,

I'm soooooooooo glad your presentation went well... and I feel honored to have helped you impress your own boss. 

That's the real spirit of the WR forum... worldwide collaboration! And this Caribeña is here to offer her best to all. 

_Hoy por ti y mañana por mí_. 

Abrazos,
L.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Congratulations ladies. Thanks for all your help. People like you two are what makes this forum such a joy to be a part of.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## badger

danalto said:
			
		

> Ok, Ok, congratulations...but...um...as a newcomer...with just ONE post
> 
> Ohmmygod!
> 
> 
> badger, which language is THAT?
> 
> I just know Italian English French German Spanish...I sure can recognize Greek, Brasilian, BUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ciao!
> daniela



Hi daniela.

It's Gaelic. "A hundred thousand congratulation's"

At least this what I intended to say, hope I got it right. 


Badg. 

ps. Just in case, here it is again girls.....

A hundred thousand congratulation's
To you both


----------

